# Power Issues



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Could be your evap. Check this out.









Check engine


I recently changed my evap purge valve (p0496). Now I'm getting a p0442 (small leak).. I changed my gas cap and my light is still on.. Any suggestions??? It all started with my spark plugs misfiring




www.cruzetalk.com





Or,









P0171 fix


I've been fighting with a P0171 code than comes and goes. Finally found a crack in the air tube between the air cleaner and the throttle body. This messes the mass air flow sensor readings. I do all my own maintenance, but take my car for it's yearly alignment at a chain store where I bought a...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

Anytime a boosted cars acting like that in general. The first thing I do is check for boost leaks and vacuum leaks everywhere. Especially if it's like a random code or no code whatsoever. That's the first thing you want to look for is for like your charge piping being blown off at the throttle body or at the turbo outlet or something like that. More often than not. You're going to find a loose hose or a hole in a vacuum line or something that just popped off during travel. You'll get used to the poooofff sound that a charge pipe makes what it blows off to the point where you'll know what it is almost immediately. Lol Lol


----------

